
Introducing WebAssembly Interfaces - syrusakbary
https://medium.com/wasmer/introducing-webassembly-interfaces--bb3c05bc671
======
msie
Why should I use this over JVM?

~~~
syrusakbary
Almost any other language can now compile to WebAssembly: C/C++ via
Emscripten, Rust (it's already bundled), Go and even Swift.

That offers a very nice transition to the WebAssembly ecosystem, so you don't
need to rewrite your business logic in other language (in contraposition to
the JVM)

~~~
pjmlp
Basically UNCOL, TEGRA, AS/400 TIMI, z/OS ILE, CLI, ...

